# Need Light bulb recommendation.



## Mutt (Mar 16, 2006)

I am shopping for an HPS 250W bulb. It is only gonna be used for flowering (about 4 sq.ft.). I was shopping around and found a
*Sylvania Lumalux 250W BT28*
Approx. Lumens (mean - horizontal):
23400

Color Rendering Index (CRI):
22Color Temperature/CCT (K):
2100
Abbrev. With Packaging Info.:LU250D 10/CS 1/SKU
but the price is 92 bucks.

Anyone know of a great bulb with a better price?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 16, 2006)

you can get a 250 watt hps bulb for $20 bucks on ebay. 28,500 lumens.


----------



## Weeddog (Mar 16, 2006)

Try here - http://www.e-conolight.com/Product/EProductDetail.asp?ProductFamilyID=12&FGNumber=E-LMPH25

28000 lumens at $8.90 each


----------



## Mutt (Mar 16, 2006)

Yeah, I see those cheapies all over, but is the better bulb worth it for flower. Or is the difference so small its not worth it? I always used the cheapies that came with the lamp, just didn't know if the extra bucks is worth it.


----------



## Weeddog (Mar 16, 2006)

I wont spend any more than that on bulbs as long as they give me the service they have been.   I use the 400w hps and my grows produce very well IMO.  I've never used expensive bulbs yet,  these are doing so well.  I think the next time I order,  i'll get a case of em.

Maybe someone else knows more about the differences between cheap and expensive, other than price.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 16, 2006)

you settled it dude, Its waste of money, I'll stick to my 12 buck place I ussually get em from. Thanks Weeddog. Just I hear of everyone swearing by hortilux and all those 30 buck plus bulbs. Why spend the extra bucks then huh. Thanks again guys.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 18, 2006)

Its also handy if you have an "in" with an electrician. The local electrical supply house is loaded with all sorts of set'up goodies.


----------



## Hick (Mar 19, 2006)

I gave near$200 for a 1k hortilux "super" bulb. I've been disappointed with the results. It was a good salesman, I tell ya'.


----------



## bongsmoker (Mar 21, 2006)

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=11629-3-64713
heres a 400 watt mh,if you dont want to order ,just stop at lowes


----------



## sicnarf (Mar 22, 2006)

Homedepot sells 250watt HPS bulbs for cheap. 28k Lumens


----------



## Mutt (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks guys for all the responses. I ordered my extra from bulbs.com the other day. 

I was debating getting a high-end bulb. but after all the responses to hell with spending the extra money.
Thanks again.


----------

